# ¿Porqué la moderadora no estuvo en el foro durante el feriado de fin de año????



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Porque me alejè de las computadoras y de la civilizaciòn

PLAYA ROSADA Y RUTA DEL SOL ECUATORIANA.. QUEMA DE AÑOS VIEJOS EN LO SPUEBLOS ALEDAÑOS......

La Libertad



















Playa Rosada (dormir ahi es un sueño!!!)























































Escaleras para llegar o salir de la playa rosada




























(un gran amigo chileno)










Carretero de tierra hacia la via principal a la ruta del sol



















Ruta del sol... mar y urbanizaciones.... El regreso




































































































La quema de los años viejos y la noche en un pueblo de la ruta del sol


















































































La muerte de los años viejos!!!














































Y... unas salieron movidas y otras no tan bien, desde que me robaron la sony no he comprado una nueva y ando con la sony vieja..... 

Díganme si uds. habrian tenido ganas de conectarse con el foro ??????????????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué suerte la tuya, bien chévere ese balneario.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué lugares tan tranquilos, ya te imagino ahi tomando sol... te imagino como a Lucía en "Lucía y el sexo"....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bien k se relajan los moderadores jeje..bonita la playa.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lindo sitio Vane! q buen fin de año tuviste!:banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué lugares tan tranquilos, ya te imagino ahi tomando sol... te imagino como a Lucía en "Lucía y el sexo"....


:bash: :bash:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Díganme si uds. habrian tenido ganas de conectarse con el foro ??????????????


Por supuesto que no 

Qué alegría que hayas recibido tan bien el año nuevo, Vane.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Tuviste tus buenas razones para desconectarte, Vane. Quedas disculpada.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Tuviste tus buenas razones para desconectarte, Vane. Quedas disculpada.


 No estoy pidiendo disculpas!!!!!!:nuts:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Vale recalcar que la gente que se ve en la foto 3 de la playa... es todo mi grupo y dormimos ahi armando las carpas dos noches... hicismo fogatas y comimos pescado..... y latas de atùn!!!!!

La arena es rosada, por la arcilla que predomina en ese sector, el agua del mar tan transparente que me veia la pintura de las uñas de los pies dentro del agua....

Cuando quieran venir, estàn invitados.... porque voy a seguir visitando el lugar .. de hecho la otra seman que vienen mis primos de Chile vamos a ir de frente para esa zona, así que esta moderadora no va a estar los fines de semana .... pediré ayuda a los otros moderadores para ayudarlos en lo que necesiten....


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonito el balneario, que bien que te diviertas...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué lugares tan tranquilos, ya te imagino ahi tomando sol... te imagino como a Lucía en "Lucía y el sexo"....


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

UYUYUY. Las españolas, saben hacer un excelente arroz con maricos. !!!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

lindas fotos, Vanessita. 
Espero que lo hayas pasado, chévere.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Estuviste como Eva ...porque el lugar es un paraìso !!!*

Felicitaciones Vane...el lugar es precioso... ideal para recibir el Año.... y me imagino que no habrán faltado "los Adanes"... "y las manzanitas prohibidas"...y esperemos que no haya habido alguna serpiente.... Realmente el Paraìso... recalco por las dudas... Eva y Adanes...con ropa de baño por supuesto... no como en la historia harto conocida....


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué lugares tan tranquilos, ya te imagino ahi tomando sol... te imagino como a Lucía en "Lucía y el sexo"....


jajajajajaj te pasas...jajajaj pero tu comentario me hizo reir...jajaja acabo de ver esa pelicula ..... 

No conosco a Vane...pero pues ..jiji bueno ahi la dejamos mejor... :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito lugar, la geografía es bastante similar a la de Piura y Tumbes. Que bueno que la hayas pasado bien y te hayas tomado un descanso. Todos merecen ir a la playa en el verano, hasta los moderadores jaja.


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Realmente Vane andaba por el paraíso...

Qué fotos más relajantes, y lo mejor de todo es ver esa caída del sol. Guau! :drool:

Para la próxima nos invitas! :bash: 


:cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Menandro said:


> Realmente Vane andaba por el paraíso...
> 
> Qué fotos más relajantes, y lo mejor de todo es ver esa caída del sol. Guau! :drool:
> 
> ...


Pero por supuesto que tas invitado Alejo!!!!! cuando gustes!!!!!


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

me quedo com mancora de lejossss .......................


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bonitos lugares ! Yo de vane, ahi me quedo unos buenos mesesssssssss


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Felicitaciones Vane, eso se llama pasar la bien y en un buen sitio. Extraño el verano Sudamericano, aqui va a llover hoy, ufff que frio


----------

